# looking for the filter power supply or receptacle



## auchain (Jan 16, 2009)

Months ago, I saw a filter power supply in a shop. The salesman told me that it's 

a filter power supply, actually I don't know what it is. It just like a common 

electrical outlet or a receptacle. But the sound seems different when the 

amplifier connect to it. Is anybody know this power supply?


----------

